# طلب الية عمل حفار صغير يدوي للايدي العاملة البشرية



## الفقير الى الله مو (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخحبتي الكرام 
حياكم الله 
طلبي بسيط هو الية ومخطط لصناعة حفار للانفاق الصغير مشروع صغير 
كيف يتم عمل ذلك ما هو نوع التروس 

ما هي الالية الديناميكة لاخراج التراب او التربة في اثناء الحفر 
ما هو شكل الحفار 
على ماذا يعتمد 

شكله 

التروس 

المراوح

كل ما يتعلق في هذا الامر 
واكرر اخواني 
الحفار الصغير 
وليس الكبير 

للاستخدام اليدوي البشري


ما هو وجه المقارنة او مستوزى الاداء بين العمل البشري في حفر النفق وبين حفر حفار صغير يدوي بيد العامل ؟

بارك الله فيكم 

للاهمية القصوى هذا المشروع

وبوركتم 

اخوكم


----------

